# Atlanta Stove Works model #60 parts



## countnomad (Oct 31, 2017)

I am looking for replacement parts for an Atlanta Stove works model 60.
Specifically I am looking for the ash door. If anyone has any leads as to where I might look I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## carlaB (Nov 1, 2017)

We have some friends that has one of those stoves. They found one on Craiglist and bought it for parts.


----------



## Moparsb440 (Jan 31, 2022)

I am looking for the bottom of a no 60 stove, the bottom plate and feet.  Please contact me if you know of any for purchase
Nate


----------



## Moparsb440 (Jan 31, 2022)

carlaB said:


> We have some friends that has one of those stoves. They found one on Craiglist and bought it for parts.


Please contact me if you still have parts.  moparsb440@yahoo.com


----------

